# Replacing Old B vent fireplace with Direct Vent



## Anton397 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a sunroom with an old gas fireplace (>20yrs).  It is a Superior GRD5000N and is a B vent.  The B vent pipe is framed in and goes straight up about 10' through a flat EPDM roof.  My problem is that the unit puts out very little heat and I think it even cools the room because room air just goes up the fireplace.  The result is a cold sunroom.

I'm thinking that a newer Direct Vent model might work better because it doesn't use room air for combustion. So a relative is willing to give me a used Heat n Glow, model SL-550TR-D with all vent pipe.  

So my question is i)is this a waste of effort because there will be no improvement, and ii) how difficult a swap would this be?  
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 27, 2013)

Anton397 said:


> I have a sunroom with an old gas fireplace (>20yrs).  It is a Superior GRD5000N and is a B vent.  The B vent pipe is framed in and goes straight up about 10' through a flat EPDM roof.  My problem is that the unit puts out very little heat and I think it even cools the room because room air just goes up the fireplace.  The result is a cold sunroom.
> 
> I'm thinking that a newer Direct Vent model might work better because it doesn't use room air for combustion. So a relative is willing to give me a used Heat n Glow, model SL-550TR-D with all vent pipe.
> So my question is i)is this a waste of effort because there will be no improvement, and ii) how difficult a swap would this be?
> Thanks for any advice.


 
The TRD is what you might call a builder's model, & is not the best heater out there, but it should be better than the B-Vent...The difficulty of install depends on what you have to tear out & what you will have to do to make the new one look good. The vent pipe is appreciably bigger & you'll need a different roof flashing, but other than that it's gonna be looks...mantel, stone, tile, etc...


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 27, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> The vent pipe is appreciably bigger ..



is it?
i thought those Sup. fireplaces used 6" b-vent.

if my memory is serving me today, the flashing/firestops etc might just be close


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 27, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> is it?
> i thought those Sup. fireplaces used 6" b-vent.
> 
> if my memory is serving me today, the flashing/firestops etc might just be close


 
 I thought it was a 4" B-Vent, but I will bow to your expertise, Dave...I know more about HnG than the old Superior units...


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 27, 2013)

I might be off, but 6" is what i recall


----------



## Anton397 (Nov 27, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> I might be off, but 6" is what i recall


Hi thanks guys!  So I just dug around on the internet for the manual and it says 5" pipe...so is that close enough to the direct vent?  I'm positive I can make the fireplace look nice, I'm just wanted to know if the venting issues are compatible and if this upgrade is worth making.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 27, 2013)

Anton397 said:


> Hi thanks guys!  So I just dug around on the internet for the manual and it says 5" pipe...so is that close enough to the direct vent?  I'm positive I can make the fireplace look nice, I'm just wanted to know if the venting issues are compatible and if this upgrade is worth making.


 
The OD of the Heat n Glo venting is 6-5/8"... You will have to check the top of your flashing cone for that dimension. If your venting doesn't fit thru the flashing, you will have to trim the lashing back. You will have to install a storm collar for the new venting. Other than that I don't see any issues, as long as you were given enough venting to get from the unit thru the roof...


----------

